# what can I try next?



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Just finishing my first bags of coffee from "Union" - first time I've tried freshly roasted coffee.

Liked: gajah mountain, aceh sumatra and monsoon malabar bibi estate (both dark roast) - with a little milk - not really latte or capuchino.

*Really* didn't like Winter Blend - smell or taste.

Any suggestions as to what to try next , given the preferences above.

(Super Jolly and Gaggia Baby class)

thanks

Alison


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Indonesians from rave like sumatrans, old brown java? Steve at hasbean also has a few sumatrans..


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Alison,

Plenty of great beans out there









Are you looking for blends or single estate beans?

Did you enjoy dark roasted, or do you fancy trying something lighter?

Regards


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Londinium would be my shout. I think my tastes agreed with yours on the union beans.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm just on the Smokey Barn variety pack... very nice indeed and would defo recommend it.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Alison,

we've just enjoyed a San Jeronimo bourbon from Union Roasted. That's in cappuccinos though.

how did you enjoy the Union Roasted experience generally?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ali

Coffeebeanshop is well worth a try if you like beans roasted dark, their Mandheliong is lovely but my current favourite from them is the Peruvian Yanesha


----------

